# Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI - See



## jutt-1 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI - See*

Hello. 
I am having a display problem with HDMI port of motherboard. my pc specs. 
i7 3770k cpu. 
asrock extreme6 mobo.
samsung 40 inch lcd.
All the ports of motherboard are working fine and giving 1080p resolution using dvi converter on hdmi cable. when i remove converter and insert hdmi directly in hdmi port of motherboard error comes up saying " Mode not supported. this resolution is not supported on this tv. please change the resolution." I have tried all the resolution from 800*600 to 1920*1080 at different hertz but no success same error. Is my port dead :sad: or there is another problem?. Appreciate help.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI -*

exactly what samsung tv. please give the model. something to consider, not all hdmi ports on tvs can be used to connect a computer. your post is also not specific. have you been using dvi port on the computer or tv.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI -*

Do you have another monitor with a HDMI connection to test it with?
With the Samsung connected via HDMI, right click on the desktop and select resolution, you can select display type from there.
It may be set to monitor and not flat screen display.


----------



## jutt-1 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI -*

model of samsung tv is LA40C530.
i have benn using hdmi port on both tv and computer but after this error i am using dvi converter or dvi port of pc and hdmi port on tv.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI -*

I was just looking at the manual and it looks like hdmi to hdmi will not work. 

just in case, my only suggestion would be to change the refresh rate and then try the different resolutions.


----------



## jutt-1 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI -*

so my hdmi port (mobo) is ok ?
is this the problem with port of tv ?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI -*

Is there a setting in the BIOS to enable onboard HDMI over DVI or PCI-e?
Your TV should be fine if it works with the adapter.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI -*



jutt-1 said:


> so my hdmi port (mobo) is ok ?
> is this the problem with port of tv ?


I do not think there is anything wrong with your tv or computer. I think it is just the way they work.


----------



## jutt-1 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI -*

CAN I ATLEAST KNOW WHY CAN'T IT WORK ANYMORE ?
THANKS FOR UR REPLIES.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI -*

Was it working previously, without the adapter?


----------



## jutt-1 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI -*

yes it was working without adapter before.......


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI -*

Page 18 here is about connecting to a PC http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201003/20100316160008609/BN68-02594A_00Eng_0224.pdf


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI -*

you never said, did you try the different refresh rates and resolution as previously suggested.


----------



## jutt-1 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI -*

yes i have tried all resolutions from 800*600 to 1920*1080 from 23hz to 60hz.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Mode not supported "this resolution is not supported on this tv" error on HDMI -*



joeten said:


> Page 18 here is about connecting to a PC http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201003/20100316160008609/BN68-02594A_00Eng_0224.pdf


It tells you on page 18 about the connection and I believe the adapter


----------

